# X4-Kenner anwesend?



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich bräucht mal wieder ein wenig Nachschub in Sachen Weltraumsims.
Und Nein, ich will kein MP-Gedöns, sondern hab einen Blick auf X4 geworfen.
Hat da wer aktuelle Erfahrungen gemacht oder ist tiefer in der Materie und kennt gute Tuts?
Es eilt ja nicht. Werde das Ding in nem Sale holen. Aber damit ich mich seelisch schon mal darauf vorbereiten könnte.

//

Keine Angst wegen der Komplexität:
Es gibt viele Tuts welche einem den Einstieg erleichtern.
Bei mir warens:


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCafoPRKbvN9nE7EbuexAmww
		

und


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyPxAjBo3LLfC-xystjarEA
		


Und den Rest kann man sich auch mal durch Trial & Error in Erfahrung bringen. Denn, wir erinnern uns:
Ist ein Sologame, man kann Speichern wann man will mit verschiedenen Spielständen.

Ich spiele zZ mit Maus + Tastatur, da man so sehr genau zielen kann und in den Raumstationen nicht switchen muss.
Das zielen ist besonders wichtig bei Containern. Man könnte diese theoretisch mit den Schiffswaffen öffnen, ist aber nicht zu empfehlen. Denn ein falscher Schuss und das Ding fliegt euch um die Ohren... mitsamt eurem eignen Schiff

Besser mit dem Raumanzug. Da schnell Schusswaffe kaufen (sehr günstig) und bei einem Container aussteigen und mit dem Laser die Schlösser öffnen (oder gleich das offizielle Tut spiele   )

Keine Angst vor der Steuerung, wenn man sich ein wenig mit Elite oder SC auskennt:
Ist ein Klacks


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde mich da mal anschließen.
Wollte da schon lange mal länger reinspielen. Angespielt hatte ich es damals, war aber nicht wirklich Überzeugt.
X2 habe ich damals gesuchtet, X3 war mir dann doch zu viel. Es war einfach Überworfen und Überladen und noch Unübersichtlicher als es X2 schon war wie ich finde.


----------



## McDrake (14. Dezember 2021)

Habs mir jetzt mal geholt... natürlich mal wieder ein paar Tage vor einem Sale 

Nach dem Motto "nicht ganz planlos im Weltall", hab ich jetzt mal eine kleines Mining-Schiff, welches kontinuierlich Silizium verkauft und ein besseres Kampfschiff, da ich im Rang aufgestiegen bin mit kleinen Nebenmissionen.
Aber zu Beginn habe ich viele Kristalle geschossen in den Asteroidengürteln um einen Grundstock an finanziellen Mitteln zu haben.

Die Stationen aussenrum abfliegen scheint ebenfalls eine gute Idee zu sein, da man so Funksprüche auffängt, welche Missionsstränge in Gang setzt. 

Die Steuerung mit Maus geht mir gut von der Hand.
Anscheinend haben viele Neulinge Mühe mit dem Landen auf Stationen.
Da half mir wohl das Vorwissen aus Elite... ich hatte damit keine Probleme 

So weit so gut.
Hatte ab und zu Freezes/Abstürzte. Keine Ahnung warum. 
Wenn die ersten 10 Minuten ohne gehen, dann kommt in der Regel auch später keiner mehr.
Hab das Ding jetzt trotzdem mal auf die SSD geladen. Mal schauen, obs da besser wird.


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2021)

Kleines Update zum Start oben angehängt.
Ist wohl für die wenigsten interessant hier, da es extrem viele Tuts gibt zu X4.

Spielerisch find ichs eigentlich noch immer spassig.
Es gibt immer mehr Missionen, welche ich mit meinem Solo-Schiff erledige und damit Geld verdiene um einen Warenfluss (im Idealfall) zu erzeugen.
So weit bin ich bei weitem nicht. Erkenne aber das theoretische Potential.
Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was Frontier mit Odyssey verbrochen hat....

Das schöne bei X4: Scheiss au den Rest, das ist mein Sologame!
Inzwischen hab ich mir auch noch die Addons gekauft... 
einfach zur Unterstützung des Games, welches mich immer mehr fasziniert.
Man bräuchte einfach mehr Zeit.

Aber im Gegensatz zu Elite kann man hier auch was erreichen (ja, auch im Gegensatz zu SC  )
So zumindest meine Hoffnung.


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2021)

Inzwischen zwei Schürfer unterwegs:
1 x Gas
1 x Gestein
Bringt kontinuierlich Geld

Das erste Schiff erkundet selbständig Sektoren.
Das Small-Kampfschiff, welches ich mir gekauft hatte, habe ich wieder verkauft, dafür ein M-Schiff zugelegt.
Hui, da ist die Steuerung schon bissl schwerfälliger.
Dafür Geschütztürme, mehr Schilde, etc.
Damit lassen sich auch ein paar Kampfmissionen erledigen.

Ich werde jetzt erst mal mein Ansehen bei den Fraktionen erhöhen um da die besten Schiffe freizuschalten.
Danach werd ich mir mal anschauen, wie man ein Handelsimperium aufbaut


----------



## Kupferrot (18. Dezember 2021)

Über X4 hab ich ja schon sehr oft nachgedacht, konnte mich aber noch nie durchringen es zu probieren. Könnte man sagen, das ist sowas wie Mount and Blade nur im Weltall? Den Eindruck macht es auf mich ein wenig, was ich durchaus cool fände.


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2021)

Kupferrot schrieb:


> Über X4 hab ich ja schon sehr oft nachgedacht, konnte mich aber noch nie durchringen es zu probieren. Könnte man sagen, das ist sowas wie Mount and Blade nur im Weltall? Den Eindruck macht es auf mich ein wenig, was ich durchaus cool fände.


M&B hab ich nur recht kurz gespielt.
Aber da hast du wahrscheinlich gar nicht unrecht, wenn ichs mir so überlege. 

Man hat viele Freiheiten. 
Allerdings sollte man ein paar Grund/Storymissionen zu Beginn machen um das System hinter X4 zu verstehen.


----------



## Kupferrot (18. Dezember 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> M&B hab ich nur recht kurz gespielt.
> Aber da hast du wahrscheinlich gar nicht unrecht, wenn ichs mir so überlege.
> 
> Man hat viele Freiheiten.
> Allerdings sollte man ein paar Grund/Storymissionen zu Beginn machen um das System hinter X4 zu verstehen.


Ja es sieht schon recht kompliziert aus. Wobei ich zum Beispiel auch sowas wie Europa Universalis erst kompliziert fand. Und als ich es dann verstanden habe, hab ich mir eigentlich noch mehr Komplexität gewünscht.

Jetzt ist ja Weihnachtszeit, ich werds vermutlich mal testen zwischen den Jahren


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2021)

Kupferrot schrieb:


> Ja es sieht schon recht kompliziert aus. Wobei ich zum Beispiel auch sowas wie Europa Universalis erst kompliziert fand. Und als ich es dann verstanden habe, hab ich mir eigentlich noch mehr Komplexität gewünscht.
> 
> Jetzt ist ja Weihnachtszeit, ich werds vermutlich mal testen zwischen den Jahren


Fands bis jetzt nicht wirklich kompliziert. Man muss sich darauf einlassen und freude haben am testen. 
Klar, ist kein SuperMario. Aber das sind sich geneigte  X-Spieler ja auch bewusst sein


----------



## McDrake (22. Dezember 2021)

Die Storymission weitergespielt.
Dadurch wieder mehr erfahren, wie das Grundspiel funktioniert. Ein "muss" beim ersten Spielen, wie ich rausgefunden habe.

Weiter habe ich gelernt, wie man Schiffe kapert, zumindest bei vorgegebenen Missionen.
Dann ein weiteres Mining-schiff zugelegt, welches mir pro Run gute Credits bringt.
Mein Hauptschiff ist gut gerüstet für ein paar Scharmützel..

Freezes hab ich minimieren können durch Grafiksettings auf "moderat". 
Komische Sache. 
Naja, öfters Speichern halt und auf Update hoffen.


----------



## McDrake (28. Dezember 2021)

Station im Bau
Ein paar Menüpunkte sind recht ungeschickt gewählt:
Wo finde ich ein Konstruktionsschiff?
Tja... wenn man in der Map rausscrollt, erscheinen dann auf einmal einige im Menu.

Flotte soweit:
1  Station (aus der Story, welche einem das Spiel im Prinzip echt gut erklärt....)
2 S Fighter, welche ich einsetze um Sektoren zu erkunden und Satelliten zu setzen (für Markt-Infos zum Sektor)
2 M Schürfer für Mineralien
1 M Schürfer für Gas
1 L Schürfer für Mineralien

Verbringe recht viel Zeit mit der Map und den Menüs, die sich darin verstecken. 
Aber da im Hintergrund das Geld regelmässig reifliesst, kein Problem 

Freezes ganz ausgeschaltet... Grund war wohl, dass das Game nicht im Vollbild lief, sondern zum "Borderless"-Modus
Zumindest die letzten zwei Tage keinen Absturz mehr erlebt


----------

